# Whipped Ice-cream Soap, Thé Vert And Chaos, summer soaps



## eucalypta (Jul 14, 2009)

Last Friday afternoon one of my DDs came over to do some soaping. She chose the scents and decided on WP and CP. We had fun!

Whipped Cantaloupe/Orange cupcakes with soft ice topping.
In fact it was a bit too hot for WP, so we had to put the batch in de freezer or fridge for some time to get the raw soap a bit firmer.
The bottoms are a bit more dense than they should, but the topping went fab:







and a close-up






Then we made a CP with green tea - what a delicious fresh scent that is.
I like the way the white swirl spread in the heart molds. The rest of the batch
I put in a rain pipe, but it is not yet cut.






Some time ago my labcolors arrived, but I had not enough time to try them out.
I decided to scent the batch with Freesia - doesn't smell like the flower IMO; 
but anyway My father was fond of Freesia's, so tried to do a multicolor swirl.
Too bad, the FO was supposed to soap smoothly, but it wasn't.

Here a my Chaos - Freesia soaps - they look more like modern art to me than flowers. 
You are warned! Chaos it is  






and some close ups:











Thanks again for your time and attention


----------



## valor (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!
I love love love your soap!! Especially the green hearts and the "Chaos" as you put it.
I would dearly love to make such a vibrant multi-colored swirl like that. What kind of coloring did you use? Great job!!!
I'm so envious! :wink:  :wink:

Edit...I went back and read and realized that "labolors" is actually labcolors.   I see now.


----------



## hem06 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am a huge fan of chaos, :twisted:


----------



## wonderland (Jul 14, 2009)

wowow!  that chaos soap is fantastic!!!


----------



## topcat (Jul 14, 2009)

Love them all, but the Chaos is amazing!

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Chaos is beautiful , it reminds me of a painting. 

The cupcakes look fabulous and oh so edible .

Nice work .

Kitn


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 15, 2009)

valor said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh!!!
> I love love love your soap!! Especially the green hearts and the "Chaos" as you put it.
> I would dearly love to make such a vibrant multi-colored swirl like that. What kind of coloring did you use? Great job!!!
> I'm so envious! :wink:  :wink:
> ...



Thank you so much! Glad you like them.
And sorry - obviously I still have trouble typing without typo's 
I changed it .


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 15, 2009)

Chaos is wonderful!
And those cupcakes! Wow~I couldn't leave anything like that around here, they would get eaten!!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 15, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Chaos is wonderful!
> And those cupcakes! Wow~I couldn't leave anything like that around here, they would get eaten!!



Thank you for your compliments.

Eating the cupcakes would be a bad idea  even whipped soap tasts bad enough


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 15, 2009)

You've done it again eucalypta, excellent stuff!


----------



## LJA (Jul 15, 2009)

Gorgeous, Eucalypta!


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 15, 2009)

Yummy looking! Love the look of the cupcakes.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 15, 2009)

..


----------



## heartsong (Jul 15, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  love the green tea!  they look like pieces of carved malachite!

they cupcakes-are both layers c/p? would love to know if they stay together after drying a bit.

and what can i say about chaos? definitely modern art!  you need to frame a couple bars! 

great job! you should be proud!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> :shock:  love the green tea!  they look like pieces of carved malachite!
> *they cupcakes-are both layers c/p? would love to know if they stay together after drying a bit.*and what can i say about chaos? definitely modern art!  you need to frame a couple bars!
> 
> great job! you should be proud!



Thank you heartsong, all those compliments make me blush   

The cupcakes are whipped CP 
Consider it a layered soap: the top and bottom are from the same batch, just coloured differently and  the top poured directly after the botoom.
I don't expet them to seperate easily, but I keep you posted in a few weeks.


----------



## llineb (Jul 19, 2009)

the chaos is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!  are those m&p???????  what are labcolors???????......art work yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jul 19, 2009)

Your crazy Freesia soaps are wonderful!!

And your cupcakes are great too


----------



## Dixie (Jul 20, 2009)

I love the heart soap! And the freeshia...really pretty and they look like you dusted them with mica or somethig, they're so shiney.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 21, 2009)

these look outstanding! I love the cupcakes and the hearts!!


----------



## Milla (Jul 21, 2009)

Super cool soaps!  LOVE the chaos!  That would be so fun to use.  What a great idea for the green tea soap too.  Love those colors and heart shape too!


----------



## zajanatural (Jul 21, 2009)

Yummy!  I love the cupcakes.


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 26, 2009)

Glad you like them - soaping is playing and a bit of a gamble, the way they turn out sometimes 

I promised an update on the cupcakes: the top sticks to the bottom extremely well! Tried one today in the shower: the top would not come off, no matter how hard I pulled.
I think the trick is not to let the bottom dry too much before adding the topping - spraying with alcohol coud help, but I can't remember if I did do so - think not.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 26, 2009)

eucalypta said:
			
		

> Glad you like them - soaping is playing and a bit of a gamble, the way they turn out sometimes
> 
> I promised an update on the cupcakes: the top sticks to the bottom extremely well! Tried one today in the shower: the top would not come off, no matter how hard I pulled.
> I think the trick is not to let the bottom dry too much before adding the topping - spraying with alcohol coud help, but I can't remember if I did do so - think not.



thanks for the update. just reviwed the pics again-those soaps rock!


----------

